# Should I try and repair this myself?



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Have refurbished /repaired wheels a couple times before.

Bought a new car and it has this kerb rash,local wheel shop want £75 to repair. But I don't want the whole wheel re sprayed.

Was thinking of having a go myself at just repairing the kerb rash.

Thoughts?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks simple enough. 

You could just do a local repair and paint just that area, but you'd paint the whole section all the way to the centre. 


Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Sicskate said:


> Looks simple enough.
> 
> You could just do a local repair and paint just that area, but you'd paint the whole section all the way to the centre.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


How would you flatten the rash? And what would you use to cover it


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes, you could quite easily fill those marks, smooth it and spray it over. How the end result will look is of course down to your skill and time spent. Use playing cards to mask the tire, place them between the rim and the tire. I would try and keep it contained to the affected area and blend it in personally.
To flatten that wet and dry will work, but I would fill it then flatten back or you will lose bite.


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

shine247 said:


> Yes, you could quite easily fill those marks, smooth it and spray it over. How the end result will look is of course down to your skill and time spent. Use playing cards to mask the tire, place them between the rim and the tire. I would try and keep it contained to the affected area and blend it in personally.
> To flatten that wet and dry will work, but I would fill it then flatten back or you will lose bite.


What would you fill it with


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Soapybubbles said:


> What would you fill it with


A regular filler or even quick steel, undercoated and topped with










Then lacquerd.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Something like JB Weld would probably work.

A club mate used it to fix the exhaust port on a nitro engine so it ought to stay stuck to the rim of a wheel.

EDIT: So after posting I search just to make sure JB weld is sandable and guess what?


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

shine247 said:


> A regular filler or even quick steel, undercoated and topped with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's such a small area I've thought about touch up brush?

Would jb weld flatten using wet and dry though


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Yes it will, that is why I suggested it.

The reason to use paper wet is so it doesn't clog. There is nothing magic about using a paper wet or dry.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

You absolutely could just clean it and touch it in with a brush, it's all down to the standard of repair you want. 

I personally wouldn't bother filling it, I'd just 500 sand it out. 

You could even mask up close to the damage, sand it out then touch it in. 

Like I said, depends on the standard you would be happy with 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Soapybubbles said:


> It's such a small area I've thought about touch up brush?
> 
> Would jb weld flatten using wet and dry though


Yes, you can flatten it. You can touch it in with a brush but the chances are it will show up quite strongly, could look worse but if so you can do it again.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Sicskate said:


> You absolutely could just clean it and touch it in with a brush, it's all down to the standard of repair you want.
> 
> I personally wouldn't bother filling it, I'd just 500 sand it out.
> 
> ...


Personally I choose this option. I'd flat it with a high grade sand paper, give it a quick polish with a polishing compound to remove the scratch marks and then touch it in. Use something small like a ****tail stick to apply the paint if you haven't got a brush small enough to apply it neatly. If you're not happy with that then go down the spraying route.

To be fair it's a wheel at the end of the day and the damage is small. As soon as your eye is taken off it, it will become invisible and you will forget it's there.

Sutty


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

What you think now? Keep flattening?

It ate into the alloy deeper than I thought

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

It is deep, but not very in my opinion. 

It's your call if you want to keep going or not. 

You may as well sand the corrosion on the right out too


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Sicskate said:


> It is deep, but not very in my opinion.
> 
> It's your call if you want to keep going or not.
> 
> You may as well sand the corrosion on the right out too


I've came this far lol


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Corrosion?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

This bit looks a bit like raised corrosion.









Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Sicskate said:


> This bit looks a bit like raised corrosion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it does.

I've rubbed it all down.

Got the wheel off applying primer just now.

I didn't rub it flat,hopefully will look ok.

Will post results when done


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Having a problem matching the colour.

I might just clear lacquer over the rubbed down area as the colour is way off...


----------

